# My First Wood Box



## Ostie (May 17, 2014)

Here's my first attempt at a box, and I tried to go all-out and add splines, although they turned out very small and almost unnoticeable. The box is cherry, top is quarter-sawn oak, and the splines are oak. This is with 1 coat of tung oil on it. Plan to do another coat of tung oil and then a coat or 2 of wipe-on poly. If that is a bad idea on the finish, please let me know before I go further; I'm new to finishes. Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2014)

Nice work! Looks great!

Can't comment on the finish, however, as I'm still very much learning finishes and finishing myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2014)

That looks great Gregg. From the pictures it appears your joints are excellent, and you lid alignment and mating also looks to be very well executed. That's more difficult than it seems. Great job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 17, 2014)

What Kevin said goes for me to.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2014)

Looks great!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 17, 2014)

Boxes are quite an art form that many take for granted. You've done a fantastic job on this one. Looks fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 17, 2014)

And for the record, wipe on poly is great way to get started into finishing. The coats go on so thin, that it's pretty hard to mess it up. You should have great results with that, just make sure to give the tung oil plenty of curing time before applying the wipe on.


----------



## barry richardson (May 17, 2014)

That's a great first box Gregg! It's square and aligned (no sarcasm here, it aint so easy as Kevin said) and your wood selection is great. Your on the right track

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 19, 2014)

I agree with everyone else, pretty nice for your first try!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blake (May 25, 2014)

That is a nice box you do great work my friend . Great work kevin


----------

